# Meet Dylan



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Well at long last we got to collect our new little fur kid )

Here are a few shots of him on his homecoming. 





































Obviously we had to feed the little guy so for his first meal we gave him a chicken leg. It took our older pup 1 hr to work out what to do the first time she had one (11 w/o) it took this little guy just 20 minutes to demolish the leg and most of the bone. Very impressed with her




























More pictures to follow as and when the weather improves so we can get some good outside shots.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww. He's adorable. And a good eater, too!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Omg. I'm so jealous. I've been having puppy fever for a rottweiler puppy or a malamute...Both preferably. Not at the same time though, can't handle that. More pictures are a must.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just adorable! Congrats on the new addition! I agree...we need more pics!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww..! Such a sweet little bear cub of a puppy dog you have there 

Also, I couldn't help notice how SHINY your female's coat is- very nice. 

How are the two taking to each other?


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh no not the puppy fever again!!! He's so adorable!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So cute!!! Congratulations on the new addition!!! Love the name too....


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So dang cute!! They do look like little bear cubs!


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Way to cute, Im jealous. I always wanted a rotty , but everyone I have lived with has been so against it lol, mom when i lived at home and now the boyfriend  . One day hopefully, they are gorgeous.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

D'awwwww, so darned cute!! Congrats on the new furbaby!! Enjoy!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh my. beautiful...adorable.....precious...


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

he is beautiful


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. He is simply an adorable ball of fluff at the moment, and spends his time bumbling around . He has got the hang of the bones in the chicken so is on track to be a great little chewer.

As for my older pup getting on with him: she is a little bit stand-off ish. I think she simply does not quite understand what is going on as they don't seem to be speaking the same language. I think as he gets older they will work each other out.

We are off tomorrow to watch the traffic and see some of the other sites so will try and get a couple of good pics


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new fur kid Dylan!
He is adorable!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

WTF!?! this was supposed to be the 'best friend' thread.... movin' on...........


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO Cute  Congrats


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What a cutie patootie. Rottie pups are so adorable. I love their blocky heads. I almost got one. It was between a rottweiler and a mastiff. Maybe I will get a rottie in the future. More pics! Glad raw is working so well.


----------

